# Looking for JD TRS 27 Bushing's



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

Went to my local JD dealership and no surprise......sorry buddy, that part is obsolete

So I'm wondering if any of the other members have had any luck sourcing out.discontinued bushings and such.......the bushings I need are # M46482 and can be seen in the JD parts list in the attached link

.https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/80935/referrer/navigation/pgId/17446175https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/80935/referrer/navigation/pgId/17446175


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I have ordered parts from C Equipment for my 50 year old Ariens and was satisfied with the quality, price and delivery time. They do list John Deere on their website.






#1 Snowblower Parts Canada FREE SHIPPING!


Best Prices Best Service HUGE inventory for brands like Ariens, Sears Craftsman, Cub Cadet, Husqvarna, Honda, John Deere, Mastercraft, Murray, MTD, Noma, Poulan, Sears, Sno King, Sno Tek Tecumseh, Toro, Troy Bilt, White and more



www.c-equipment.com





Good luck


----------



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> I have ordered parts from C Equipment for my 50 year old Ariens and was satisfied with the quality, price and delivery time. They do list John Deere on their website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ziggy......looking into it now.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The TRS model was made by Murray, search Murray.

The ###D was made by Ariens.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

From that parts diagram, there's nothing special about those bushings. I would try to get the needed dimensions and look for generic bronze oilite bushings. This guy on MTF thought the inner diameter was 5/8":









John Deere 526 Snowblower bushings needed


Need bushings JD part M46482 which is NLA. Need this parts’ dimensions so I can find other source, anyone out there have this info & or source? My measuring of the shaft says the ID would be 5/8”, can’t get good measurement for the OD. I’m trying to avoid tearing it down until I have the parts...




www.mytractorforum.com





Once you have the inner and outer diameter dimensions and the needed length, you should be able to find something suitable. For example, a quick online search says a 5/8" OD, 1" ID, 1.125" length bushing is about $4 USD. Good luck!


----------



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

db130 said:


> From that parts diagram, there's nothing special about those bushings. I would try to get the needed dimensions and look for generic bronze oilite bushings. This guy on MTF thought the inner diameter was 5/8":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks db.......I actually found a compant that lists numerous bushings and many other items.....

Sleeve Bearings On Isostatic Industries Inc.


----------



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

JLawrence08648 said:


> The TRS model was made by Murray, wasn't it? If so, search Murray.


I think it was made by Murry......and from what I read this TRS model on it's own ruined the JD name......I can tell you that I have owned my JD 828D for a decade and it is a VERY robust well built machine that is simple to work on and very easy to handle. I just got this TRS last week and the engineering in regards to everything on the driveline is TERRIBLE.....I hope people got fired for their part in designing this driveline.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

That is correct. TRS and TRD are made by Murray. It's a shame JD decided to stop manufacturing their own SBs in the late 80s and outsourced. At least to Murray. They also outsourced to Ariens for more higher end machines, which would be things like 726D and 828D and 1032D (they end with D) and these were VERY good machines, very good. I wish JD would have stuck with Ariens as the Murray made ones gave JD a bad reputation for snowblowers after JD having build fine machines like the 826 and 1032.. the 524 was a piece of crap with the piddly Tecumseh 5HP engine though. Just not enough power.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Pauleastend63 said:


> Went to my local JD dealership and no surprise......sorry buddy, that part is obsolete
> 
> So I'm wondering if any of the other members have had any luck sourcing out.discontinued bushings and such.......the bushings I need are # M46482 and can be seen in the JD parts list in the attached link
> 
> .https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/80935/referrer/navigation/pgId/17446175https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/80935/referrer/navigation/pgId/17446175


For future reference: the bushing is 5/8" ID, 7/8" OD, and 1.25" long. No shoulders, snap ring grooves, or other special features.


----------

